# I made a Social Anxiety video on youtube here's the link if anyone's interested!



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

I was trying my best to be positive for everyone viewing and I think I did pretty well. If you want to check it out go ahead: 




Leave comments! Or.. just watch and please take my advice and feel better!


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

why since you were 11? It is quite a big change all the sudden, no?


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> why since you were 11? It is quite a big change all the sudden, no?


What do you mean?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice video!! It's always nice to know that there's someone out there that cares and has your back even if it's through a computer screen. Kudos on making the video too! I've always thought about doing it too but the idea just scared the heck outta me


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> Nice video!! It's always nice to know that there's someone out there that cares and has your back even if it's through a computer screen. Kudos on making the video too! I've always thought about doing it too but the idea just scared the heck outta me


It was scary for me at first but.. I made it to reach out and help other people.. Thank You by the way! Very much appreciated!


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Great video, and as a New Zealander it is refreshing to hear the Australian accent! Puts me a little closer to home. 

Very dynamic. 17, you have a bright future!!!


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Staticnz said:


> Great video, and as a New Zealander it is refreshing to hear the Australian accent! Puts me a little closer to home.
> 
> Very dynamic. 17, you have a bright future!!!


Thanks heaps! Yeah i'm actually glad you could tell I was Australian by my accent. People always confuse Australian accents with New Zealand accents haha. But maybe it's because you live in NZ that you notice the difference.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> why since you were 11? It is quite a big change all the sudden, no?


Now I know what you ment haha. For anyone who wants to know.. I THINK what triggered my Social Anxiety was my own cruel judgement on myself. I was too harsh on myself and hated little things about myself. I am a bit different these days though.. I'm better than I used to be.

So.. The cause of my Social Anxiety was almost definitely extremely Low Self-Esteem.


----------



## simbo (Dec 31, 2012)

Very moving!


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

simbo said:


> Very moving!


Thanks Simbo!


----------



## jvo (Apr 24, 2013)

I went through trouble at school as well- skipping and failing, that is. but eventually I got my high school diploma showing it is possible to overcome adversity. Thanks for the video, it takes a lot of courage! more than I have by far :clap


----------



## tynachosyum (Apr 22, 2013)

that was emotionally moving thank you for sharing this


----------



## The Lonely Brain (Apr 4, 2013)

Very brave of you to share your story. Great video and lovely accent.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

That was really good, Chloe.  I'll have you know it did make me feel a bit better.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

jvo said:


> I went through trouble at school as well- skipping and failing, that is. but eventually I got my high school diploma showing it is possible to overcome adversity. Thanks for the video, it takes a lot of courage! more than I have by far :clap


Thank You so much! Remember.. Just look at the positive things you've done in your life.. Think of the people who love you and the people that you love. I always think about my Neices and Nephew when i'm feeling down and how much they mean to me. I would do anything for my loved ones and if that means getting myself better then.. I'll take my chances 

My two sisters are my best friends and without them I would be nothing. They have been there for me through thick and thin and everyday of my life I am grateful I have them as sisters. Again keep positive!


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

tynachosyum said:


> that was emotionally moving thank you for sharing this


No problem and Thank You!


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

The Lonely Brain said:


> Very brave of you to share your story. Great video and lovely accent.


Aw Thank You! I hope I don't sound like a bogan! I am Australian after all


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

tieffers said:


> That was really good, Chloe.  I'll have you know it did make me feel a bit better.


Now this comment made me Smile! I'm glad your feeling better Tieffers!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Chloe17 said:


> I was trying my best to be positive for everyone viewing and I think I did pretty well. If you want to check it out go ahead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great video!  takes alot courage to do that!


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Limmy said:


> Great video!  takes alot courage to do that!


Thank You!


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

great video. love your accent btw!


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*Brave!*

Good video.

It is possible to overcome SA.

esp as you are younger.


----------



## unphaesd (Apr 29, 2013)

i like how you pronounce 13...very cute.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

prettyful said:


> great video. love your accent btw!


Thank You so much!  I didn't know my accent was strong :/ But it seems as though it is from the comments i'm getting.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

mzmz said:


> Good video.
> 
> It is possible to overcome SA.
> 
> esp as you are younger.


Anyone can overcome SA. I don't know why there has to be an age limit. If you are an older person don't give up on yourself! Thank You for your comment.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

unphaesd said:


> i like how you pronounce 13...very cute.


Thank You for calling me cute!


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Good vid, well done A+


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Famous said:


> Good vid, well done A+


Thank You so much!


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Good video. Great work Chloe!


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

I wish i was normal said:


> Good video. Great work Chloe!


Thank You!


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Great video Chloe, you are very pretty btw


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

fm5827 said:


> Great video Chloe, you are very pretty btw


Thank You heaps  I hope I gave you a bit of hope!


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

You have a lot of courage to do that, great video!


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Archaeron said:


> You have a lot of courage to do that, great video!


Thank You! It wasn't that scary honestly.. It was more the fact that I had no idea what to talk about leading up to the video. But when I recorded it I was just saying whatever came to mind. I am very glad my SA isn't bad. It's about a 5/10. I can go out but I still back away from doing certain things.. I'll get over that though.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Thank you for sharing!
Keep fighting


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

march_hare said:


> Thank you for sharing!
> Keep fighting


I will! You keep fighting too!


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

Cool vid, you remind me of myself when I talk.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

classclown said:


> Cool vid, you remind me of myself when I talk.


Thanks Heaps!


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

Would smash. 7.5/10.


----------



## butchered (May 2, 2013)

You are so brave, and a real inspiration.
Thanks for showing us this.

It's good to hear from someone close to home, almost like a familiar voice.

Congrats on your upcoming job in a law firm!


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Supra said:


> Would smash. 7.5/10.


What?


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

butchered said:


> You are so brave, and a real inspiration.
> Thanks for showing us this.
> 
> It's good to hear from someone close to home, almost like a familiar voice.
> ...


Thanks Heaps!


----------



## FlyinSolo (Apr 30, 2013)

*Video*

Hey, I just watched and commented on your video. I really enjoyed that you were able to share a bit about your story


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

FlyinSolo said:


> Hey, I just watched and commented on your video. I really enjoyed that you were able to share a bit about your story


Thanks Alex  That's very kind of you.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow, you did a great job! I'm glad you shared that video with us. Your accent is adorable, btw!


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Kirsebaer said:


> Wow, you did a great job! I'm glad you shared that video with us. Your accent is adorable, btw!


Aw  Thank You! I'm glad I sound adorable!


----------



## cuteo408 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks, Chloe.
I am 100% total understand what you're going through, I am too, love you video. I so glad that I found this site.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

cuteo408 said:


> Thanks, Chloe.
> I am 100% total understand what you're going through, I am too, love you video. I so glad that I found this site.


No problem


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Yay!!! You are awesome!


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Sherbear said:


> Yay!!! You are awesome!


Thank You!


----------



## Val J (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you for posting such an amazing video, you really spoke from your heart. It takes courage to do that, i wish i could. You have been through a lot and still going strong while encouraging others, its awesome! Good luck on your job, i wish you the best chloe!


----------



## jacko2 (Dec 31, 2012)

great video and also love your accent!


----------



## komzark (May 19, 2013)

Only found this site today and seeing videos like that already gives me encouragement to work through my problems. Great video.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Val J said:


> Thank you for posting such an amazing video, you really spoke from your heart. It takes courage to do that, i wish i could. You have been through a lot and still going strong while encouraging others, its awesome! Good luck on your job, i wish you the best chloe!


Thanks, Val  I am glad you watched my video! I did speak from my heart. This is a very sensitive topic for me to have to talk about. If anyone was wondering.. I wasn't about to cry during the video I am just overly emotional.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

jacko2 said:


> great video and also love your accent!


Thanks heaps, Jack!


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

komzark said:


> Only found this site today and seeing videos like that already gives me encouragement to work through my problems. Great video.


I am glad that you found this site.. It has helped me a lot. I hope it does the same for you  Thanks heaps.


----------



## hamidhameed (Mar 18, 2013)

it is such a great chance to watch your video and to view human's experiences with social anxiety .. i have to admit that u have motivated someone from Iraq ,, by ur video .. so just keep on uploading similar vids.. with my best wishes and respect .


----------



## hamidhameed (Mar 18, 2013)

no one can make u feel inferior without ur consent .. i like this statement .. it has effective meaning .!!


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

hamidhameed said:


> no one can make u feel inferior without ur consent .. i like this statement .. it has effective meaning .!!


Thank You very much for both of your comments!


----------



## hamidhameed (Mar 18, 2013)

u welcome ..


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Great video Chloe - I always think anyone is very brave to make a youtube video - but for someone to have SA and make one is amazing! Great job - will watch out for any more you make. All the best.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

don36 said:


> Great video Chloe - I always think anyone is very brave to make a youtube video - but for someone to have SA and make one is amazing! Great job - will watch out for any more you make. All the best.


Thanks Heaps!


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

You're extremely sweet, I wish I had the courage to do something like this. You're an inspiration and I too believe that we can overcome this 100%


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

WhatWentWrong said:


> You're extremely sweet, I wish I had the courage to do something like this. You're an inspiration and I too believe that we can overcome this 100%


Thank You so much!  We can overcome this.. definitely!


----------



## hamidhameed (Mar 18, 2013)

I watched ur video many times .. and i have noticed u r completely confident .!!
how come ,, simultaneously u r suffering from social anxiety and have full confidence to upload like these videos !! Great job .. i congratulate u . ! one day u will anxiety free ..


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Chloe that was really heartfelt and mature. Well done!

Also, if you don't mind me saying, you're pretty! :yes


----------



## zrichardson1 (Jun 29, 2012)

loved your video, i myself am 17 and social anxiety has now esacalted and gotten worse due to coming off a medication. Ive had to leave school, im losing friends and now have depression and sucicidal thoughts are more and more common. I cant see a way out right now but too at least see a video of someone that is experiencing the same thing and to have this website available helps and makes me feel less isloated btw. im from Australia aswelll .,


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

hamidhameed said:


> I watched ur video many times .. and i have noticed u r completely confident .!!
> how come ,, simultaneously u r suffering from social anxiety and have full confidence to upload like these videos !! Great job .. i congratulate u . ! one day u will anxiety free ..


Because I promised myself I would make a Social Anxiety Video for youtube this year and when I make a promise to myself I must NEVER break it. I know I might seem fairly confident in my videos but that's because I am hiding my Social Anxiety very well. I have learnt how to cope a lot more over the past year. Please don't think that just because I seem confident in my videos that I am not suffering the same way as anyone else. We are all in the same boat together. We can all overcome Social Anxiety I believe in everyone and most importantly myself. I promised myself I would overcome Social Anxiety before I turn 18 and by the looks of things.. I AM going to beat this.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Hey Chloe that was really heartfelt and mature. Well done!
> 
> Also, if you don't mind me saying, you're pretty! :yes


Thank You so much! I try to be as assertive as possible in my videos  I am glad I gave you a heartfelt feeling!

And thank you  That is very sweet of you. I try to look nice


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

zrichardson1 said:


> loved your video, i myself am 17 and social anxiety has now esacalted and gotten worse due to coming off a medication. Ive had to leave school, im losing friends and now have depression and sucicidal thoughts are more and more common. I cant see a way out right now but too at least see a video of someone that is experiencing the same thing and to have this website available helps and makes me feel less isloated btw. im from Australia aswelll .,


Aw thank you so much  I know the feeling except when I took myself off medication It was because I thought it wasn't working for me (I was lying to myself it really did help me) And things went further downhill I gained a bit of weight but I've lost over 8 kilos since November last year so.. I think I've achieved something  Please don't think about suicide! If you need someone to talk to I am always here! :squeeze

Yes I know you are from Australia  We're both Australians! One more thing we have in common!


----------



## hamidhameed (Mar 18, 2013)

Chloe 17 .. may i know the physical symptoms that accompany ur anxiety ?
i would like to compare with my symptoms .. i mainly suffer from anxiety sweating (facial anxiety sweating) !! which is very visible .. once i start sweating from my forehead at social situation ,, i became nervous and very aware of the case .. i try to ignore it but it seems impossible .!! 
i have been suffering from anxiety sweating since i was 22 .. i am now 31 . 
ur supporting would be appreciated .


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

You are very courageous for making that and your positive energy is catching.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

hamidhameed said:


> Chloe 17 .. may i know the physical symptoms that accompany ur anxiety ?
> i would like to compare with my symptoms .. i mainly suffer from anxiety sweating (facial anxiety sweating) !! which is very visible .. once i start sweating from my forehead at social situation ,, i became nervous and very aware of the case .. i try to ignore it but it seems impossible .!!
> i have been suffering from anxiety sweating since i was 22 .. i am now 31 .
> ur supporting would be appreciated .


My Physical symptoms are: Rapid Heartrate, Trembling Voice (My tone of voice goes up and down for some reason) My hands shake (Basically I look really scared) I feel wrong or out of place and I get cold. Tension in my whole body is the first thing I notice.

What I try to do is not panic when these sensations are happening to me. It works pretty well and I am managing it better by keeping my head together. I support you and everyone on this site and I hope you all feel better in time! (Hug)


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

mardymoo said:


> You are very courageous for making that and your positive energy is catching.


Thank You so much!


----------



## hamidhameed (Mar 18, 2013)

u know for me i do suffer little from your symptoms very little (raising heart rates and shaking voice .. trembling .. etc .. i do understand ur case and we do have to support each others to overcome .. what i meant to say is i am somehow glad that ur symptoms do not include sweating !! the most irritating and embarrassing sign .!! so be always aware without sweat u will stop this anxiety and back to live the worthy life .. best regards .. and respect


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

hamidhameed said:


> u know for me i do suffer little from your symptoms very little (raising heart rates and shaking voice .. trembling .. etc .. i do understand ur case and we do have to support each others to overcome .. what i meant to say is i am somehow glad that ur symptoms do not include sweating !! the most irritating and embarrassing sign .!! so be always aware without sweat u will stop this anxiety and back to live the worthy life .. best regards .. and respect


Yeah I feel vey sad for you that you have to deal with sweating. Thanks again for your support!


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Arials said:


> I rated a like for your video. It was well done. You are really mature for your age btw.


Thank You so much for liking my video! Oh my god.. So many people have been calling me mature. It makes me feel great though because it makes me feel like I am taken seriously  Thanks again.


----------



## Educated Anxiety (May 28, 2013)

Chloe17 said:


> I was trying my best to be positive for everyone viewing and I think I did pretty well. If you want to check it out go ahead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video. I'm thankful that you didn't take your life. You aren't aware of how big a mistake that would be.

Anxiety is a tough situation. Let's keep working at it, and we will get through it.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Educated Anxiety said:


> Thanks for the video. I'm thankful that you didn't take your life. You aren't aware of how big a mistake that would be.
> 
> Anxiety is a tough situation. Let's keep working at it, and we will get through it.


Thank You  I am actually very aware of how big of a mistake it would have been but without these things happening to me I wouldn't be the person I am today  We WILL get through this.


----------

